# Vape Fuel - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (16/11/18)

*

*​
*VAPE FUEL – MORNING GLORY*
@Rude Rudi​
Local
Purchased from: Vape Fuel
Price: R200/60ml

Flavour Description: 
“creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel & a touch of biscuit...”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments: 

The flavour description says that it’s a “coffee … with a hint of caramel…”. If it were changed to a caramel with a hint of coffee instead, it would be spot on. 

Caramel is the predominant flavour, with a light coffee as a side-note. It’s rather sweet, which is to be expected from caramel. If the coffee were stronger, it would counteract that sweetness. I think that if one has caramel and coffee together, the coffee needs to be strong, as caramel is quite a powerful flavour.

If the flavour description were changed, as per my suggestion above and if it were categorized as a dessert, then I would say that it’s good. As a coffee, however, it is somewhat lacking in substance.

It would make a sweet treat during the day, but definitely not for me as a wake ‘n vape.

Would I buy this juice again: I’m sorry, Rude Rudi, but no …

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

Especially for you, @Rude Rudi ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/18)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 151411
> *​
> *VAPE FUEL – MORNING GLORY*
> ...


Nice review @Hooked 

It’s amazing how subjective taste is when it comes to vaping. 

I love this stuff and probably go through 150ml per month of it. Easy. 

Each to their own I suppose. Keeps the world interesting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (23/11/18)

Ok - Some Feedback:

After some special requests to @Rude Rudi - a gracious batch of 0mg Icee Lychee was put together and eventually arrived just on 2 weeks ago. I cannot explain enough how grateful I am and how much I appreciate your efforts for putting this together - 

This is the only thread that I could find for this Icee Lychee Feedback.

You take a Lychee out of the fridge - peel it - then pop that coolness into your mouth and bite that Lychee and that Cool Lychee Flavour is exactly what you get when you Vape on this.

A Armour Pro Kit was won on an Instagram Competition hosted by @Vaporesso and the Tank was described to have a Mesh Coil included.

Having heard a lot about Mesh Coils - I decided to use this kit to commission my Icee Lychee. Only having 18650 batteries - the single 18650 battery Mod wasn’t driving the 0.18Ohm Mesh Coil all that well (I had played with the variable wattage for about a hour - don’t let that 5W fool you) - so my trusty Asmodus Minikin V2 180 VW Mod came to the party and managed the Mesh Coil perfectly.

@Vaporesso - The Cascade Baby Tank is absolutely Awesome - a real Top Quality Product - Thank You.

So to your eLiquid @Rude Rudi 

I - Incredible
C - Clouds
E - Exceptional
E - Exact

L - Luxurious
Y - Yodel
C - Constant
H - Happiest
E - Exciting
E - Exemplary

Seriously - That flavour of Lychee/Lichee that everyone is so familiar with is exactly what you taste when you Vape this eLiquid.

I really do recommend that any one reading this feedback should actually organise themselves a bottle of this - you will not be disappointed.

Thank You so much @Rude Rudi for all your efforts and support regarding this 0mg mix.

@Chanelr @Resistance @Vapessa @RainstormZA @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Thanks for this feedback @Max 
I have copied your post to this Review Thread on Vape Fuel - if you dont mind
Have left your original post where it was as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/18)

Max said:


> Ok - Some Feedback:
> 
> After some special requests to @Rude Rudi - a gracious batch of 0mg Icee Lychee was put together and eventually arrived just on 2 weeks ago. I cannot explain enough how grateful I am and how much I appreciate your efforts for putting this together -
> 
> ...


@Max this was not just feedback this was a *AWESOME* review. Now I want some Icee Lychee and a new mod with Mesh Coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (24/11/18)

Hi @MrGSmokeFree - Thank You for your brilliant comment above - greatly appreciated - if you can - do what you must to put a Kit together like that - right now I’m trying to source those specific Mesh Coils for that Cascade Baby Tank.

Found and Ordered @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

